
Esports has a diversity problem but these pro gamers are inspiring real change: - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/?p=423738
======
Cypher
I think native trans americans are underrepresented in the gaming community.

------
towaway1138
Aren't these competitions _literally_ open to everyone?

